# #aarpsuckit



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

My 59 year old girlfriend came up with that hashtag this weekend. I like it.
This is what +50 looks like

all five of us
















#aarpsuckit is right

__
http://instagr.am/p/BVyMNaFFpE-/


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent. Keep riding, ladies!

I started getting the AARP mailings when I was 48. I threw them away then and I throw them away now at 55. Just not ready to go there yet!

I rode with my 36 year-old buddy yesterday and I out climbed him consistently on my singlespeed. I let him ride mine and I rode his geared bike. I was slow as a toad on his and he pedaled away from me on the SS.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

The Very SAME day I got my first AARP card in the mail (after turning 50) I pulled something in my back when I bent over to put my coffee cup in the dishwasher. Seemed to drive the point home...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

My "retirement" from anything is gonna be the day I cease to breathe...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Barely receive anything from them but when I do it goes straight to the recycling bin.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

My first mailing was sent back advising them that further e-mails would be considered harassment and would be dealt with in a legal manner. I've never gotten another one from them.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> My "retirement" from anything is gonna be the day I cease to breathe...


Hear, Hear


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

meh. I got the card and have no problems asking for a discount here and there.

It's nice to wake up with the Sun and go riding. My inner 25 year old child has reconciled with the "Walter" within.


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

When you get to Medicare age, AARP seems to have the best policies, both supplement and advantage.
I did the same thing until I signed up for Medicare and had to join. but the insurance is great!
Wayne


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

What a hashtag lol


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

AARP is too far left politically for me. The discounts are the same as every other discount I have. I have better insurance at less cost. 

I still get the magazine and newsletters. Somehow I got signed up for a free trial subscription 13 years ago and it never stopped. They go straight to trash.


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

Love the hashtag!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry, but what is AARP or whatever it is?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I recently turned 51 and AARP sure looks scammy to me.

Nice hashtag...

My wife is a couple of years older and everyone thinks I am a cradle robber 

#worxforme


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

dave54 said:


> AARP is too far left politically for me. The discounts are the same as every other discount I have.


I agree and they can suck it. Not one dime will they get from me.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Mr Pig said:


> Sorry, but what is AARP or whatever it is?


Who are you, Picard?

AARP - Real Possibilities


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

God damn it. Stop quoting me every time someone else sneeze 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> Sorry, but what is AARP or whatever it is?


 Alligators Apes Raccoons & Possums

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I got an AARP card sent to me when I was 48 because my wife had just turned 50. First thing I did with it was take a picture of it and send it to my dad. I think he called me a d!ck. It was pretty funny. 
Shortly after, we were all driving to see my stepson graduate college and we stopped in a Dunkin Donuts for coffee and a snack. School was six hours away, after all. Sign inside said free donut with AARP card. I couldn't get that card out fast enough. 
I also took the online test for an insurance discount. That thing was hilarious. Totally geared toward 80 year olds.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Sorry, but what is AARP or whatever it is?


The "American Association of Retired People," is an organization meant to represent and protect senior citizen's interests. Basically, a lobbying group. They also offer member discounts and produce a magazine. And, sure they do send out a fair bit of "junk mail." But they also provide a valuable - some would say vital - voice for people that are too easily forgotten by America's youth-obsessed culture. I proudly support them. And reluctantly tolerate the junk mail.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

There are some advantages to the services that AARP can provide, but in exchange, you will be bombarded by a wide variety and impressive volume of SPAM....offers of cheap access to everything from Viagara to cheap diapers. And like most SPAM from legit organizations, they respect your "Unsubscribe" button for about two weeks, then right back at it. That by itself might be tolerable, but I can't abide their liberal politics.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Dismissing the valuable voice that AARP provides for older Americans because it's "left," or "liberal," is every bit as short sighted as dismissing the right to bear arms because many defenders of the 2nd amendment are "too conservative." IMO.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Picard said:


> God damn it. Stop quoting me every time someone else sneezes


That's funny, I don't care who you are.

And for the record... Mr. Pig is in Scotland, so AARP would be foreign to him.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

SteveF said:


> Dismissing the valuable voice that AARP provides for older Americans because it's "left," or "liberal," is every bit as short sighted as dismissing the right to bear arms because many defenders of the 2nd amendment are "too conservative." IMO.


Good points. Not seeing middle ground has become a really big frustration. Being serious about trying to be a good IMBA chapter leader in a state with some controversial politics has me following a whole lot of issues as well as trying to work things out. I follow and go to hearings. As much as I throw away the mail from AARP, I see they do watch out for the aging. I see a whole lot of bad from the inane politics as blood sport that's happened.

At same time I've taken some interest in history, have read a few books, and catch some podcasts. That has me even more bothered by and scared of this taking sides and not collaborating. Quite a few great leaders from the past are not really portrayed as the collaborators they were.

The polarization just bugs me no matter what. It makes it much harder for those of us who've done and do a lot for all of you to have trails in public places. Harder yet when we're working at private and public partnerships.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

SteveF said:


> Dismissing the valuable voice that AARP provides for older Americans because it's "left," or "liberal," is every bit as short sighted as dismissing the right to bear arms because many defenders of the 2nd amendment are "too conservative." IMO.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SteveF again.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

SteveF said:


> Dismissing the valuable voice that AARP provides for older Americans because it's "left," or "liberal," is every bit as short sighted as dismissing the right to bear arms because many defenders of the 2nd amendment are "too conservative." IMO.


Phffthtt! Their voice isn't at all valuable to me when they use it to promote an agenda in my name that I am opposed to. I'm willing to accept some political deviations from my own in any organization that I send money to for them to represent me, but AARP's continued left-leaning tendencies and their political position continually goes beyond what I can accept.

AARP can indeed #suckit.

By the way, AARP is opposed to the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Lonn (Jul 21, 2017)

Just turned 55 2 weeks ago, I've been getting stuff for at least 5 years. If they had anything I needed I may join but I'm retired military and already get good discounts on stuff. I see no point. Plus my wife is only 38 so it makes me feel old lol.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Cuyuna said:


> Phffthtt! Their voice isn't at all valuable to me when they use it to promote an agenda in my name that I am opposed to. I'm willing to accept some political deviations from my own in any organization that I send money to for them to represent me, but AARP's continued left-leaning tendencies and their political position continually goes beyond what I can accept.
> 
> AARP can indeed #suckit.
> 
> By the way, AARP is opposed to the 2nd Amendment.


When some associates and a friend told me same AARP story all they could produce was fake news links or news on stances most people find reasonable. I'm very open to learn and know if things are different than I saw at that point.

I might be the wrong person or not in agreement even though I support the 2nd amendment because I value my freedoms but can usually find reasons to accept societal or legislative control in a lot of areas we face in life. It did take travel and working in different places. Some were or are chaotic and dangerous. I worked in a place where terrorism happened and war broke out when there. As much as I dislike parts of government and hate some intrusion into my life, I realize that living in an organized society is way easier and more fun than the dog-eat-dog, social darwinism or Libertarian ideas that are so popularly espoused.

Before you rush to conclusions, I'm even a director at a club with a shooting range.

Closer to topic, I'm not an AARP member yet. I don't agree with all their stances but agree with the ability to lobby. I lobby for those of you who like MTB riding. Our region would not have a great inventory of trails without that.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, no, they don't oppose the 2nd amendment. They support reasonable gun laws. That's quite a difference. A little googling found:



> "AARP policy does not "ban all guns." Our policy targets only inappropriate gun purchasers, not responsible citizens. Here is the statement passed by our Board of Directors:
> 
> "Congress should eliminate gaps in and strengthen enforcement of the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act and other federal gun laws. States should enact legislation to eliminate gaps in, and strengthen enforcement of, federal and state gun laws, particularly with regard to possession by juveniles, convicted domestic abusers and those under domestic violence restraining orders.
> 
> "AARP continues to support careful measures to improve the enforcement of existing federal and state laws. According to the U.S. Department of Justice, homicides are most often committed with guns, especially handguns. In 2005, 55% of homicides were committed with handguns, 16% with other guns, 14% with knives, 5% with blunt objects, and 11% with other weapons. Recent research indicates that lethal violence in the US far outpaces other Western nations. AARP policy reflects concern that crime-especially violent crime-may have particularly severe consequences for older people and teens.


From the slanted but informative 2013 column here:

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2013/4/10/does-the-aarp-still-want-your-guns/


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

AARP membership or not, I'm starting to think there are whole trails and times that are Fifty +. Except for our son last night's ride at our ski club and neighboring trail complex was all 50+ riders. This morning everyone I know ready to ride at breakfast time is 50+.

I remember the days of going out on a Friday night but I'd also be active prior and be up the next day for activities.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

If AARP's stance on the Obamacare disasterous boondoggle wasn't reason enough to bail on them, their second amendment stance nailed it for me. Your, and their, definition of "reasonable gun control" is a scary proposition ripe for legislative redefinition at the whim of any given legislature. "The right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed" is a pretty clear statement and a Constitutional absolute. The concept of "reasonable gun control" is the diametrical opposite of Madison's intent.

That's _my_ opinion, you can share it or not...no matter to me. I'm not trying to convince you of anything. AARP's left-leaning agenda and their demonstrated lobbying perforance leads directly to my opinion that AARP can suck it. I agree with the value of a lobbying group for seniors, but I won't support a group that lobbies _against_ things that I believe in.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

*****THREAD REVIVAL ALERT*****
When I turned 50 I not only started getting AARP spam, but I also found a charge for AARP membership on my credit card (which I had them refund). I was wondering if that ever happened to anybody else. Did they think i wouldn't notice or was it a "prank" from an identity thief?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Cuyuna said:


> "The right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed" is a pretty clear statement and a Constitutional absolute.


So is "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State..." but that is universally ignored.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

be1 said:


> *****THREAD REVIVAL ALERT*****
> When I turned 50 I not only started getting AARP spam, but I also found a charge for AARP membership on my credit card (which I had them refund). I was wondering if that ever happened to anybody else. Did they think i wouldn't notice or was it a "prank" from an identity thief?


Not sure, but I decided to get the membership. Very good bennies if one takes advantage of them, and I think it was 12 or 16$ for the year?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't remember getting auto-charged when I got my membership card so that's new. But I feel it's an organization worth supporting so I'm a paying member now.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2018)

:lol::lol::lol: They sent me some stuff yesterday...it went right in the trash.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

June Bug said:


> So is "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State..." but that is universally ignored.


Oh sure, flaunt the first stanza. That's so inconvenient and unfair for you to bring THAT up.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

wtf? Let's get back to old people on bikes. Badass older women, especially.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

formica said:


> wtf? Let's get back to old people on bikes. Badass older women, especially.


If being an old lady mountain biker automatically qualifies me for badass-ery status, I'm all over that like a duck on a june bug.


----------

